# Anyone have to Warranty a Lemond Frame?



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm just curious as I was taking my bike off my Yakima rack this morning after my race I noticed a nice rust line above a weld on the down tube and bottom bracket area. The line is only 1/2" long right now. I really can't tell if it is a crack but will take the bike into the dealer this week. My question is what is the down time like for a replacement? I have a '03 steel Zurich. Another thing I am pondering is maybe seeing (if it is cracked) will they replace it with a '05 spline Zurich frame??? 

This doesn't come as any surprise as I have cracked 2 carbon TCR 1 Giant frames and an aluminum Schwinn Fastback frame. I am beginning to think I am a superhuman freak.


----------



## tyroja00 (Feb 11, 2005)

If they don't mess up, they will get it back to you pretty quickly ~2-3 weeks. The customer support and tech support people at Lemond were great and accommodating. Now, the people who actually repair/replace your bike are a few fries short of a happy meal. They really messed up several times on my warranty frame. But, the upside is that customer service MORE than made up for their mistakes. Bike went in as an 03 Tournmalet and came back an 05 Maillot Jaune. So, I can't complain and I am totally satisfied. Lemond customer service is awesome.


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

*If it's done by Trek Corporate, probably great results.*

I can't speak for LeMond specifically, but generally all of Trek's brands have fantastic customer service when it comes to things like this. Last year I found a crack in my 2001 Gary Fisher Sugar frame (Fisher is also one of Trek's brands). It was replaced no-questions-asked with a 2004 Sugar Race frame including a new rear shock - an upgrade to a $1700 retail frameset, whereas my original complete bike cost about $1800.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks for the positive reviews on the customer service. I just talked to the LBS they have had the bike for a week and a half now and they said no word yet from the Lemond rep. They have tried calling and emailing him. They are hoping that he has authorized the new frame to be shipped to the shop.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Well after almost 2 weeks of nothing from the LBS they called today and said Lemond will ship them a '05 Maillot Jaune as a replacement so I am more than happy with that. Can't wait for my "new bike" to come in.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Had an -99 Zürich. That cracked at right chainstay. Got an -04 Alpe d`Huez. I also hoped for a spine-frame but alas...


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*That's odd.*



erol/frost said:


> Had an -99 Zürich. That cracked at right chainstay. Got an -04 Alpe d`Huez. I also hoped for a spine-frame but alas...


We've always gotten frames a step or more better than what was warranteed. We just did it with a customer's older Zurich. He got an '05 MJ out of it. Of course it was an alignment problem that should have been caught by at least the shop that sold him the bike (they're no longer a LeMond dealer in this area) during initial assembly.

I hope you enjoy the Alp.

Bob


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Yes, i am totally happy with the Alpe, i was just a bit unsure wether LeMond would warantee it with the same frame namewise, i.e a Zürich for a Zürich, or if they would look more to the same material when issuing a warantee-frame. Or maybe cost. Or all of them. I don`t know. =)


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Friday I picked up my new sweet MJ bike. I am really impressed with lemond for stepping up and gooking me up with the new Spline bike. The only downfall is that it has all myold Ultegra components that look old when compared to my new red frame. Took it on a 62 mile 4100 ft of climbing ride today as it's maiden voyage. The bike IMO handles better than the all steel Zurich did. Maybe it's just the though of having a new bike that I like. I will post a picture later.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Here's a picture of it.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*Imho*

That the best looking bike form lemond that I have seen in a long time. Congrats on a sweet new ride! Looks great!


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Indeed. Very nice. The black accentuates the red beautifully.


----------

